# Do you wake up fresh and rested most mornings?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Not me


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I wake up at 4am so most of the time, no. Plus I hate my job so I regret having to get out of bed and go to it by 5am.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Nope. I'd rather sleep until late noon.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I wake up in pain, usually after 5 hours of sleep. But that is nature's way of persuading old people to die.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

nope.

Headache, don't really talk until about 2 hours after l've had coffee which my an old friend always found amusing when she slept over.


l guess it's because l'm normally chatty.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

As often as I go to sleep before 11pm


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah, sleep is great for me. I go to bed early and wake up early, I would recommend that to everyone because it really helps.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

Well that depends on how much time I have to "wake up" my job starts at 8:00 AM and I'll have my alarm set for 6:30. If I watch TV for half an hour, I'm usually up and ready to go (Warning: Attempting to hurry me to getting up may be hazardous to your health). I can never get myself to fall asleep before midnight, and the gradual wake up helps immensely, along with a half hour nap after work. Biphasic sleep FTW.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I would say that most of the time I wake up rested, yes.

I telecommute so I can usually sleep in until the last minute. If my first meeting of the day is at 9 am and I had trouble sleeping that night I could sleep until 8:45 am. Though I generally like to be up at the latest by 7:30 am. The earlier the better though. So I guess you could say I have a lot of control over my sleep schedule.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

2-3 times a month maybe. My sleeping schedule is all screwed up. I don't even pay attention to how much I need to function.....I'll just go to sleep at 5am, wake up at 7am for my class, then take a 5 hour nap later that day, and then sleep for 10 hours that night/morning before my 3:30pm class.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I sleep pretty early, but can rarely wake up well rested.


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Sadly no.

I wake up most mornings as if someone slapped me in the face... I feel a bit grumpy. ^_^"

But there are times where I wake up as if I slapped someone in the face, I just wish that would happen often.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Rarely do I feel rested in the morning.


----------



## Drakeh (Dec 30, 2013)

Very rarely


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I am SOOOOOO not a morning person, it's pitiful! It's worse when I get too little sleep, but even with plenty, I am groggy most mornings. The exception: camping. If I go to sleep and wake up very naturally, with nothing that I "have" to do, I can arise calm and almost contemplative,which is weird for me.


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

Most of the times I sleep like shit, so no.


----------

